# Jorginho al Chelsea per 60 milioni, è ufficiale.



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2018)

Il Chelsea ha comunicato tramite Twitter di aver acquistato dal Napoli il centrocampista Jorginho. I club non hanno comunicato il prezzo del trasferimento, tuttavia la Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che i blues hanno sborsato ben 60 milioni più 3 di bonus per regalare a Sarri il centrocampista.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2018)

60 milioni sono tantissimi...
Ma noi dobbiamo svendere tutti...


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2018)

Questo è davvero un capolavoro di De Laurentiis.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questo è davvero un capolavoro di *De Laurentiis*.



Vorrai dire di Sarri


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2018)

Praticamente un signor nessuno come Jorginho è costato più della metà di Ronaldo, assurdo.


----------



## Wildbone (14 Luglio 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha comunicato tramite Twitter di aver acquistato dal Napoli il centrocampista Jorginho. I club non hanno comunicato il prezzo del trasferimento, tuttavia la Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che i blues hanno sborsato ben 60 milioni più 3 di bonus per regalare a Sarri il centrocampista.



La dimostrazione che se vendi in PL puoi pompare il cartellino anche del 100%.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vorrai dire di Sarri



Facciamo 50 e 50


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2018)

Ma quanti soldi hanno buttato questi negli ultimi due anni? Morata, Drinkwater, Rudiger, Bakayoko, Zappacosta, e ora Jorginho a 60 milioni, assurdo. Probabilmente prenderanno pure quel sopravvalutato di Higuain (in fase calante), strapagandolo.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questo è davvero un capolavoro di De Laurentiis.



prima ancora è l'ennesima conseguenza delle scelleratezze compiute dal Milan, visto che Jorginho in passato era stato vicinissimo a noi.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Luglio 2018)

Sarri rischia di spendere 100 milioni tra Rugani e Jorginho. Incredibile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2018)

Paragonato ai 68 del City per Mahrez, e ai 60 dello Utd per Fred, questo è un capolavoro. Di De Laurentiis


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

A me sembra che dopo le squadre italiane (per la Serie A) anche quelle europee (per la Champions) stiano apparecchiando la tavola ai gobbi per fargli fare una bella scorpacciata.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (14 Luglio 2018)

Curioso di vedere chi venderà la dirigenza del Chelsea. SI vocifera di addii che mi farebbero dubitare della loro sanità mentale.


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarri rischia di spendere 100 milioni tra Rugani e Jorginho. Incredibile.



Io son contento per loro sinceramente, giocano ad alti e tra due anni all'Europeo questi due titolari faranno molto bene (già ora sono titolari in nazionale).


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2018)

I prezzi ormai sono completamente privi di qualsiasi logica.


----------



## marcokaka (14 Luglio 2018)

Oltre ai prezzi fuori da ogni logica, grandissima incompetenza.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io son contento per loro sinceramente, giocano ad alti e tra due anni all'Europeo questi due titolari faranno molto bene (già ora sono titolari in nazionale).



Può darsi, anche se non vedo in loro la stoffa del campione. Più che altro, quando vedo queste spese, capisco perchè le inglesi, nonostante la loro ricchezza, facciano sempre fatica in Europa. (tolto il Liverpool di quest anno)


----------



## iceman. (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me sembra che dopo le squadre italiane (per la Serie A) anche quelle europee (per la Champions) stiano apparecchiando la tavola ai gobbi per fargli fare una bella scorpacciata.



Mah, dopo il triplete dell'Inter, mi pare giusto che ci sia anche quello della Juve, noi possiamo solo guardare e rosicare, purtroppo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarri rischia di spendere 100 milioni tra Rugani e Jorginho. Incredibile.



Ma non contano i soldi? ahaha

cmq Jorgi l'ho sempre stimato sin dal Verona, contento per lui

PS: se CR7 e Messi sono i migliori attaccanti della storia allora Jorginho è tra i migliori registi della storia...
Epoca di sopravvalutatissimi


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Praticamente un signor nessuno come Jorginho è costato più della metà di Ronaldo, assurdo.



Il mercato lo fa anche il paese dell'acquirente...la premier viaggia a quattro, cinque, sei volte tanto il fatturatore dei diritti tivù del nostro campionato....Jorginho valeva si e no 30 mln...ma chiaro che quando arriva una squadra di premier la cifra cambia completamente...se Cristiano fosse tornato allo United lo avrebbe fatto probabilmente per 150-200 mln...


----------



## uolfetto (14 Luglio 2018)

per me jorginho vale almeno verratti, che da molti gode di enorme considerazione


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Luglio 2018)

colpaccio del napoli.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Luglio 2018)

Vedrete che anche Elliot si farà pagare bene i giocatori... Infatti hanno bloccato la svendita di Locatelli per soli 15 milioni. La musica è cambiata.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> per me jorginho vale almeno verratti, che da molti gode di enorme considerazione



Hai ragione...


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2018)

Mezzo furto, ma ormai i prezzi sono senza senso


----------



## bmb (15 Luglio 2018)

100M per Rugani e Jorginho. Maurizione Sarri best coach of the year/decade/century/world/universe/history.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarri rischia di spendere 100 milioni tra Rugani e Jorginho. Incredibile.


Per questo sono contrario all'allenatore ''tuttofare''
Al massimo solo indicazioni sulle caratteristiche che devono avere i giocatori che desidera...ma poi la rosa la deve allestire solo ed esclusivamente la società...
Perchè gli allenatori vanno e vengono...ma i suoi ''feticci'' vengono e non se ne vanno...e ti restano sul groppone...


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Per questo sono contrario all'allenatore ''tuttofare''
> Al massimo solo indicazioni sulle caratteristiche che devono avere i giocatori che desidera...ma poi la rosa la deve allestire solo ed esclusivamente la società...
> Perchè gli allenatori vanno e vengono...ma i suoi ''feticci'' vengono e non se ne vanno...e ti restano sul groppone...



Basti vedere Mourinho che all'inter voleva Carvalho e Deco piuttosto che Lucio e Sneijder. Comunque penso possa dipendere anche da allenatore ad allenatore. 
Sarri ha ancora una mentalità troppo provinciale, ed evidentemente non ha imparato la lezione "Valdifiori", ottimo regista nel suo Empoli e preso per diventare il perno del centrocampo del Napoli, scaricato poi dopo le prime imbarazzanti uscite...


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarri rischia di spendere 100 milioni tra Rugani e Jorginho. Incredibile.



Conte ne ha fatti spendere 200 tra Rudiger, Morata, Bakayoko, Drinkwater e Zappacosta, cedendo Matic e Diego Costa. Pazzesco i soldi che il Chelsea sta buttando dalla finestra, peggio di noi.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Conte ne ha fatti spendere 200 tra Rudiger, Morata, Bakayoko, Drinkwater e Zappacosta, cedendo Matic e Diego Costa. Pazzesco i soldi che il Chelsea sta buttando dalla finestra, peggio di noi.



Anche Guardiola e Mourinho a Manchester non stanno facendo meglio. E' per questo che dico che la juventus avrà la strada spianata in Europa come l'ha avuta in Italia per i prossimi anni


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Luglio 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha comunicato tramite Twitter di aver acquistato dal Napoli il centrocampista Jorginho. I club non hanno comunicato il prezzo del trasferimento, tuttavia la Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che i blues hanno sborsato ben 60 milioni più 3 di bonus per regalare a Sarri il centrocampista.



60+3 per Jonginho, 31+6 per Felipe Anderson... cosa aspettiamo a vendere Kalinic a 30 milioni a qualche squadra inglese? 

ps: prezzi pazzi, ma poi quando i giornali parlano della cessione di Bonucci i prezzi di colpo tornano ad essere ridicolmente bassi.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Basti vedere Mourinho che all'inter voleva Carvalho e Deco piuttosto che Lucio e Sneijder. Comunque penso possa dipendere anche da allenatore ad allenatore.
> Sarri ha ancora una mentalità troppo provinciale, ed evidentemente non ha imparato la lezione "Valdifiori", ottimo regista nel suo Empoli e preso per diventare il perno del centrocampo del Napoli, scaricato poi dopo le prime imbarazzanti uscite...


La perla di Mourinho all'Inter in ogni caso rimane il ''Trivela'' 
Pareva che senza di lui non ci fosse speranza....e poi abbiamo visto tutti che pantegana era 
Sarri mi da l'impressione di aver paura ad uscire dalle proprie certezze e dalle proprie convinzioni...
Probabilmente hai ragione tu...''mentalmente'' non è ancora pronto per certi livelli...e l'età non gioca a suo favore...


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> La perla di Mourinho all'Inter in ogni caso rimane il ''Trivela''
> Pareva che senza di lui non ci fosse speranza....e poi abbiamo visto tutti che pantegana era
> Sarri mi da l'impressione di aver paura ad uscire dalle proprie certezze e dalle proprie convinzioni...
> Probabilmente hai ragione tu...''mentalmente'' non è ancora pronto per certi livelli...e l'età non gioca a suo favore...



Il trivela fu un capolavoro. Un altro che non sempre si è dimostrato infallibile sul mercato è Ancelotti, basti vedere come ha scaricato Douglas Costa, per non dimenticare quando, nell'estate 2006, bloccò l'acquisto di Cristiano Ronaldo perchè il Milan non giocava con gli esterni.
Sarri ora è alla prova della verità. Abramovich non è uno che stappa lo champagne per un secondo posto. Vorrà i risultati fin da subito, ed entro 2-3 anni pretenderà di vincere la Premier. Personalmente stimo Sarri, ma credo che a Londra non mangerà il panettone...


----------

